# Harpoon Results



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 23, 2006)

Chicken

10. QKwannabees
9. Feeding Friendz
8. Central Pork West
7. Bourbon and Beale 
6. Personal Fowl
5. Back 40 BBQ 
4. Crispy Critters
3. Lunchmeat
2. Bare Bones BBQ
1. Regal BBQ

Ribs

10. Puddle of Rub
9. Firefly's
8. iQue
7. BBQ Guru Cooking Team
6. Back 40 BBQ
5. Seabrisket
4. Central Pork West
3. Bourbon & Beale
2. The Bastey Boys
1. I Smell Smoke! 

Pork

10. Jack's Old South 
9. QKwannabees
8. Back 40 BBQ
7. Firetown Smokers
6. IQue
5. BBQ Guru Cooking Team
4. Dr. Frank N' Swine
3. Lunchmeat
2. Firefly's
1. I Smell Smoke!

Brisket

10. Lunchmeat
9. Lost Nation Smoke Co.
8. Firetown Smokers
7. BBQ Guru Cooking Team
6. Purple Turtle Catering Co.
5. Seabrisket
4. Flaming Hog BBQ
3. I Smell Smoke!
2. Jack's Old South
1. IQue

Overall

10. Regal BBQ
9. Central Pork West
8. The Bastey Boys
7. Seabrisket
6. Back 40 BBQ
5. Lunchmeat
4. Firefly's
3. BBQ Guru Cooking Team

Reserve Grand: IQue

Grand Champion: I Smell Smoke!


----------



## Finney (Jul 23, 2006)

Wow, ShotGun Fred and the Guru guys got third overall.

Good job on your brisket Rich.  Of course, we need pictures.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 23, 2006)

Congratulations on the brisket Rich.  Sounds like a great contest with some great teams.  Did Myron do the 4 hour brisket and 5 hour butt?


----------



## Finney (Jul 23, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Congratulations on the brisket Rich.  Sounds like a great contest with some great teams.  Did Myron do the 4 hour brisket and 5 hour butt?


Kloset, you have to remember... that doesn't include the time that they are baking in the afternoon sun.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 23, 2006)

True, that would make it a 15 hour brisket.  I guess that would make it traditional, right?.


----------



## Bobberqer (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks for posting Scotty


I Smell Smoke, IQue , and the Guru team,  are tough competitors, as well as the rest of the teams... Congrats to all participants...


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> way to go rich.  2 calls in 2 weeks.  *i'm glad shot gun fred got this out of their system before new holland. *


I don't understand...


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":3s6v9in0][quote="brian j":3s6v9in0]way to go rich.  2 calls in 2 weeks.  *i'm glad shot gun fred got this out of their system before new holland. *


I don't understand...[/quote:3s6v9in0]
i'm glad they're getting their calls now.  hopefully the luck will change by new holland when i have to compete against them.[/quote:3s6v9in0]
Ahhhhh...  :!:


----------

